# Feed store work requirements



## jk47 (Jan 19, 2014)

I would like to work at a feed store in my area and I want to know what to expect and what I need to do before hand. I can move bags of feed around  but I can't move hay without someone helping me carry yet I plan to buy a bale of hay and hay hooks and move that around In tell I can move it by myself  and I have raised swine so I do have knowledge of livestock and I don't quit working in tell I'm told to/or when work is done and I love working outside 
But I will need to work on carry bags of grain becaus I only move a truck bed full a once  week. And if the feed store doesn't have a help wanted sign should I still ask for an interview or will that annoy the owners


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Jan 20, 2014)

yes, I would go in and ask to talk to a manager and ask for an application to fill out, even if there is no sign up looking for help.   Look the manager straight in the eye(politely) and shake his/her hand and introduce yourself.  Ask for an application and explain you would like a chance to work in a feed store.  Talk about the hours you are available, but take your time and don't be rushed when talking. 
Oh, you should ask if he/she has time to talk for a minute. That would be polite sounding.  If the manger is not available or is busy ask when a better time would be to come back.
Fill in your application and hand it in.  and then go back in 10 days to 2 weeks if you do not hear from them and ask again about it. 
persistence is the key.  So represent your self well,  consider getting another part time job in the mean time if you do not have one and just keeping going in every 3 weeks or so and politely asking them about in job opportunities.


----------



## Goatherd (Jan 20, 2014)

jk47 said:


> I would like to work at a feed store in my area and I want to know what to expect and what I need to do before hand. I can move bags of feed around  but I can't move hay without someone helping me carry yet I plan to buy a bale of hay and hay hooks and move that around In tell I can move it by myself  and I have raised swine so I do have knowledge of livestock and I don't quit working in tell I'm told to/or when work is done and I love working outside
> But I will need to work on carry bags of grain becaus I only move a truck bed full a once  week. And if the feed store doesn't have a help wanted sign should I still ask for an interview or will that annoy the owners



20kids gave you great advice.  If you lived in my area, I could get you a job in a heartbeat.  I go to a privately owned feed store and they cannot find any responsible people to work for them.  Trust me when I tell you, it's not the owners that are difficult or hard to work for.
All they want is an employee that will show up to work and on time!  That seems to be the hardest thing for some people to understand.
A responsible person, such as you sound, would should have no problem getting a job.  Don't hesitate to go in and offer your service and request a job.  I have a feeling you'd get it without problem.


----------



## greybeard (Feb 28, 2014)

saskibrand said:


> Nice post. anyways, JOBLESS? visit us @ http://www.unemployedpinoys.com



Reported as spam 12:54pm2/28/2014.
Please stop. You've posted the same reply on numerous threads.


----------



## greybeard (Feb 28, 2014)

20kidsonhill said:


> yes, I would go in and ask to talk to a manager and ask for an application to fill out, even if there is no sign up looking for help.   Look the manager straight in the eye(politely) and shake his/her hand and introduce yourself.  Ask for an application and explain you would like a chance to work in a feed store.  Talk about the hours you are available, but take your time and don't be rushed when talking.
> Oh, you should ask if he/she has time to talk for a minute. That would be polite sounding.  If the manger is not available or is busy ask when a better time would be to come back.
> Fill in your application and hand it in.  and then go back in 10 days to 2 weeks if you do not hear from them and ask again about it.
> persistence is the key.  So represent your self well,  consider getting another part time job in the mean time if you do not have one and just keeping going in every 3 weeks or so and politely asking them about in job opportunities.


Be glad they have pretty much gotten rid of the 100lb


jk47 said:


> I would like to work at a feed store in my area and I want to know what to expect and what I need to do before hand. I can move bags of feed around  but I can't move hay without someone helping me carry yet I plan to buy a bale of hay and hay hooks and move that around In tell I can move it by myself  and I have raised swine so I do have knowledge of livestock and I don't quit working in tell I'm told to/or when work is done and I love working outside
> But I will need to work on carry bags of grain becaus I only move a truck bed full a once  week. And if the feed store doesn't have a help wanted sign should I still ask for an interview or will that annoy the owners



20kidsonahill pretty much answered your questions, but be glad the mills have pretty much gotten rid of the 100lb "tow" sacks that used to be so common when I was a young man--back before the Dead Sea even got sick.

A feed store is a golden opportunity to make some $ but even more, to learn... Feeds, seed, fertilize, tack, medicines, and, to cultivate relationships with every farmer, rancher and hobbyist in the area.  
If you do get an interview, don't just present yourself as a potential set of muscles--express a desire to learn about all the products, as part of a continuing education. Employers can find muscle on every street corner. Be the exception, apply yourself as a brain and a body and try to convince the person at the interview that you will be more of an asset than just a set of arms and legs.


----------

